# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  طراحی اپلیکیشن ios  برای سایت

## pryekta1

اپلیکیشن اندروید و وب سرویس سایت  انجام شده
میخوام ios  رو انجام بدم
هر کس میتونه به صورت پروژه ای انجام بده 
با این ایمیل تماس بگیره 
safazlollahi@gmail.com

----------


## roumak

سلام دوستان:
من یک وب سایت خرید گل آنلاین دارم که نیاز به اپ اندروئید و ios دارم اگه کسی می تونه انجام بده ممنون میشم به ایمیل زیر تماس بگیرید
e-gol@gmail.com

----------


## behzad_vb.net

دوستان برای طراحی اپلیکیشن ios اینجا هم تایید میشه 


http://egpouya.ir/%D8%B7%D8%B1%D8%A7...8%B4%D9%86-ios

----------


## behzad_vb.net

سیستم  عامل آی او اس(iOS) در تاریخ 9 ژانویه سال 2007 در کنفرانس MacWorld معرفی  شد و در ماه ژوئن همان سال برای اولین بار در تلفن هوشمند اپل یعنی  آیفون(iPhone) قرار گرفت. این سیستم عامل انقلابی در سیستم عامل های  کاربردی تلفن های همراه هوشمند بود. این سیستم عامل ابتدا برای آیفون و  آیپاد تاچ(iPod Touch) و بعدها برای آیپد(iPad) و اپل تی وی(Apple TV) نیز  مورد استفاده قرار گرفت. اپل برای  اینکه بتواند سیستم عامل خود را از خطر دستکاری های بی جا و بی مورد نجات  دهد، مجوز استفاده آن را برای استفاده روی سخت افزارهای شخص ثالث نداد. اپل در ابتدا نام مشخصی را برای سیستم عامل تلفن همراه آیفون مشخص نکرده بود و آن را *iPhone runs OS X* می نامید. 17 اکتبر 2007، اپل کیت توسعه نرم افزاری با عنوان *SDK*  ارائه داد تا توسعه دهندگان بتوانند برنامه های بومی تحت سیستم عامل iOS  خلق کنند. اولین نسخه کیت SDK در تاریخ 6 مارس 2008 ارائه شد و سیستم عامل  آیفون نیز نامش تغییر کرد و *iPhone OS* نامیده شد. پس از گذشت 2 سال، اپل نام جدید و نهایی سیستم عامل iPhone OS را *iOS*  گذاشت. این نام در پیش در اختیار سیسکو بود که بیش از 10 سال برای سیستم  عامل و روترهایش مورد استفاده قرار می داد اما اپل توانست در دادگاه مجوز  علامت تجاری iOS را از سیسکو بگیرد و به نام خود ثبت کند.  *ویژگیهای iOS* سیستم  عامل iOS به خاطر ویژگیهای منحصر به فردش، محبوبیت بسیاری در میان کاربران  دارد. این سیستم عامل بر پایه رابط کاربری مستقیم(Concept of Direct  Manipulation) یعنی چند لمسی بودن و استفاده کردن ار حرکات دست و انگشتان  طراحی شده است. iOS از ژیروسکوپ داخلی دیوایسهای اپل پشتیبانی می کند و به حرکات دست اعم از تغییر جهت در 3 بعد و یا تکان دادن دست عکس العمل نشان می دهد. سیستم عامل iOS دارای 4 قسمت مجزا می باشد که عبارتند از: لایه اصلی که *هسته سیستم عامل* است، دیگری *لایه خدمات*، *لایه رسانه ها* و لایه رویی که *لایه لمسی* می باشد. دیگر ویژگیهای اصلی سیستم عامل iOS به ترتیب زیر می باشند که هر کدام را جداگانه بررسی خواهیم کرد. 
*صفحه اصلی**پوشه ها**گزینش برنامه های کاربردی**مرکز هشدار سیستم عامل**عملیات چند کاره**مرکز بازی*
*صفحه اصلی(Home Screen)*
 سیستم عامل iOS دارای صفحه ای به نام *Home Screen*  یا همان صفحه اصلی است که در آن آیکون تمامی برنامه های نصب شده بر روی  دیوایس نمایش داده می شود. همچنین در پایین صفحه اصلی، بخشی به نام *Dock*  یا بارانداز وجود دارد که کاربر می تواند بدون خروج از برنامه ای، به  برنامه دیگر برود. برای ظاهر شدن Home Screen کافی است که دکمه فیزیکی  موجود بر روی دیوایس که Home نام دارد، فشرده شود. صفحه دیگری در iOS 3 به  بعد نیز اضافه شده که Spotlight Search نام دارد. این صفحه در سمت چپ صفحه  اصلی وجود دارد و به کاربران این امکان را می دهد تا بتوانند میان برنامه  ها، ایمیل ها، یادداشت ها، دفترچه تلفن و ... به جستجو بپردازند.   *پوشه ها(Folders)* سیستم ساخت پوشه با iOS 4 معرفی گردید که بسیار ساده و کار آمد است. برای ساخت پوشه کافی است آیکون ها را در حالت *Jiggle Mode* قرار داد و آیکونی را بر سر آیکونی دیگر کشاند تا پوشه ساخته شود. در آیفون و آیپاد می توان در یک فولدر *12* برنامه قرار داد و در آیپد هم تا *20* برنامه ظرفیت وجود دارد.   *گزینش برنامه های کاربردی(Switching Applications)* برای  ظاهر شدن Dock جهت گزینش برنامه های کاربردی به کمک دو بار فشار دادن دکمه  Home این امکان فراهم می شود تا کاربر بتواند برنامه هایی که به آنها نیاز  ندارد و در حال اجرا هستند، ببندد و همچنین کنترل موزیک، صدا، نور صفحه و  قفل کردن چرخش صفحه را در دست گیرد.   *مرکز هشدار سیستم عامل(Notification Center)* این  مرکز که در iOS 5 به طور کامل و بدون نقص ارائه شد که وظیفه آن نمایش  اطلاعیه هایی بود که از ایمیل، پیام کوتاه، برنامه ها و... برای کاربر  ارسال می شد. با کشیدن انگشت از بالای صفحه اصلی به سمت پایین، مرکز هشدار  سیستم عامل نمایش داده می شود و در صورت لمس کردن یکی از اطلاعیه ها، کاربر  به همان بخشی هدایت می شوید که اطلاعیه از آن صادر گردیده است.   *عملیات چند کاره(Multi Tasking)* اپل  پیش از اینکه iOS 4 را عرضه کند، ویژگی مولتی تسکینگ را بسیار محدود در  اختیار کاربر قرار داده بود اما پس از ارائه iOS 4 این امکان کامل گردید و  بدون نقص در اختیار کاربر قرار گرفت. هم اکنون کاربران به کمک خاصیت *Multi Tasking* سیستم عامل iOS می توانند تا 7 برنامه را در پس زمینه سیستم خود پشتیبانی کنند.   *مرکز بازی(Game Center)* مرکز  بازی که با نام Game Center در صفحه اصلی دیوایس وجود دارد، در ابتدا توسط  اپل معرفی گردید. این بخش به کاربران این امکان را می دهد تا با دوستا
ن  خود و به کمک *Match Making* بازی های چند نفره تحت اینترنت انجام دهند و امتیازات خود را در *Leader Board* با دوستان خود به اشتراک بگذارند.

منبع : http://cafeapple.net/ios-inspection-...-firmware.html

----------


## roumak

من میخوام اپلیکیشن  هم برای اندروید و آی او اس باشه برای فروشگاه گل گیفتخرید گل و هدیه  .  کسی نیست

----------

